# what kind of cage



## sancto (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello all, I have a pigeon that is not releaseable yet, I have him in a rabbit cage......Is there a cage that would be good for a pigeon ? Do I need a flight cage like the midwest 2000 or something tall ? Any websites that I could look into for a good size cage for him, that are reasonably priced....Thanks Sancto


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

For a pigeon, long is better than tall. If the bird is outside please remember the cage need to be secure and safe from day time and night time predators. We recommend it be made of 1/4 inch hardware cloth. Also the cage should be sheltered from extreme heat and cold and moisture. As far as a certain brand...I don't know about that.

They should have as much room as you have the room to give them. The size of the rabbit cage would be a minimum size in my opinion.


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

When we kept our pigeons in the house, we kept them in X-Large Wire Dog Crates which gave them space to fly and enough space to walk around on the ground. The entire front door opens which makes cleaning easy. We kept one pair per cage and let them out to fly around the house for a few hours everyday.


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a "house pigeon." I don't keep her in her home very often unless I am not at home or she is sitting on eggs. Here is an older photo of her home, hope this helps:


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The rabbit cages seem to work nice, for times when the bird needs to be in as there is no supervision, as long as the bird has plenty of time outside of the cage.

The dog crates are nice, but the spaces between the bars can be wide enough for them to get their heads thru, and we have seen it happen here, where they get them stuck. So, I wouldn't use the dog kennel crates long term.


----------

